# Ultimate Specification for UK Limited Edition allroad quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

New Limited Edition versions of the allroad quattro have maximised the appeal of the popular all-terrain Avant through exceptional specification enhancements that are offered at no extra cost.
Available with 2.5 TDI (180PS), 2.7 T V6 petrol (250PS) and 4.2 V8 petrol (300PS) engines, the allroad quattro Limited Edition is priced from £30,640 OTR to £41,255 OTR. It gains the DVD-based Satellite Navigation System Plus, tinted privacy glass from the ‘B’ pillar backwards, body-coloured bumpers and a boot-mounted CD-Changer in lieu of the Symphony Radio.
In all its forms the Audi allroad quattro offers an exceptional compromise between the comfort and refinement of a family estate car and the versatility and all-terrain capability of a fully-fledged off-roader. It takes the celebrated permanent four-wheel-drive quattro concept a stage further with the addition of four-level air suspension that gives the allroad quattro body up to 208mm of ground clearance – more than any other comparable ‘crossover’ vehicle.
Read more - 
Read more here.
*Fourtitude.com*
Audi :: Lamborghini :: SEAT :: Auto Union


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ultimate Specification for UK Limited Edition allroad quattro ([email protected])*

TDI allroad =


----------

